# 97¢ Brass reducer clutch cable adjustment tool!



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I have been trying to find something easy to make the clutch cable get more adjustement. I drilled out my clutch cable bracket and pushed it back, but was never comfortable with it. At times the clutch would not engage w/o pushing the pedal waay to the floor, even with a high adjusted clutch cable. The bracket would also "crrrrreeeek" when it is driven after a while. I would also see it flex waay out with the holes drilled. Still, not satisfied, I went to Home Depot just walking up and down the isles. 
Then I came across a 1"X3/4" Copper reducer. It is about 3 inches long. 
The reducer fits inside the clutch cable bracket hole perfectly. It is a tight fit that can be pushed or tapped thru. (The 3/4" side). The 1" side, the clutch cable bushing fits inside of it perfectly. No welding needed. This thing gave me soo much adjustment over the drilling of the bracket it is not funny. 

Here are the pics:


----------



## pcbisnice (Aug 19, 2008)

I know this post is extremely old. I was searching the forums for information on adjusting the clutch in my 94 sentra I only have to push the clutch pedal in an inch for it to engage to go into, or switch gears. I adjusted the adjusting nut to tighten up the cable, but even all the way adjusted to tighten the cable theres still slack in the cable and engagement is still achieved with just pushing the pedal down an inch. Does this mod here allow you to tighten the cable more? When im driving around i can smell the clutch burning like its not fully disengaging. Any ideas on how i should adjust this cable, or do you think my clutch is about gone?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

if its not engaging all the way you have to losen the cable, allowing the throwout bearing to release off of the pressure plate


----------

